# Ideas for nice towns to stay in in North-East Spain?



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

We have only been to Southern Spain but this time we want to drive down to just over the border of North East Spain in August so are looking for some ideas for nice towns to stay in.

We will be staying in a privately rented place so just need some town names for me to start my search. We would like a town that has retained its Spanishness with plenty of local tapas bars and restaurants, so a lively town but one that attracts couples rather than young families (we are a 36 year old couple).

So, anywhere near to the coast would be good, near to nice beaches and between the border and just above Barcelona.

Thanks!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some old threads to help you on your way!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/94516-northern-spain-north-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/140254-north-spain.html

Hopefully others who are posting now will chip in with their version soon


----------



## heatherjs (May 12, 2013)

Rosas is nice, good for exploring the lovely coastal towns in that area, also good for Figueres and Girona if you are staying longer.


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

I've tried Figueres, did not like it. Girona is relatively ok. I would say north of Barcelona area, but.. is up to you.


----------



## peterinmalaga (May 27, 2013)

emjeast said:


> We have only been to Southern Spain but this time we want to drive down to just over the border of North East Spain in August so are looking for some ideas for nice towns to stay in.
> 
> We will be staying in a privately rented place so just need some town names for me to start my search. We would like a town that has retained its Spanishness with plenty of local tapas bars and restaurants, so a lively town but one that attracts couples rather than young families (we are a 36 year old couple).
> 
> ...


 San Sebastian is wonderful but it does rain there and it's cooler than the Med.
If you really mean NE Spain, then Zarautz near


----------



## ericban (Oct 18, 2012)

We stayed in Empuriabrava for 5 weeks earlier this year. The whole town is built around a series of interlocking and wide man made canals that can be entered from the sea at one point.

Therefore loads of very expensive yachts anchored directly at properties but access by road to them as well.

It was February when we were there and too quiet for us, but apparently according to my friend who lives there, the place is very lively in the summer.

It is located right between Figueres and Roses which are both really nice and is certainly worth a look or a Google

empuriabrava spain - Google Search

Regards
EB


----------

